# Incoming....



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Not sure if this should go here but there is no Indian watch section and perhaps this section should be renames 'Russian & Asian watches'?

Anyhow a speit of these came on the bay recently and I set the snipers to 'Command and conquer' and snagged me one of these:










I'd been after one for ages - supposedly has had the dial refinished, but I think it means relumed.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Well it is pretty enough...so look forward to your pics and thoughts when it arrives.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Found a better seller's pic:


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

There seem to be quite a few threads on HMTs. I didn't realize they were so popular here 

Congrats on your watch. Awaiting the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

It arrived at last.... quick dirty pic:










wears bigger than it is (@36mm) and is really very thin. Nice loud tick to it (not unlike the early russians)

keeping good time so far...


----------



## ibaranenko (Apr 10, 2010)

Very odd watch....looking forward to see pics of it!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I can't really do better than this photo...


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

HMT Jawan? Pure classic.

Here's my Pilot and Janata for comparison:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Just back from a service!



















PS - Your "seller's photo" indicates Watchdot. I've found him to be reliable, honest and trustworthy.


----------

